
Ask HN: Any love for a math website? - nobody271
I started this site a year ago (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;regressionbuddy.com). I am not particularly good at math but I found a guy who is and have him check my work.<p>The idea is it&#x27;s a site with math practice problems. It&#x27;s more for if you already know the math and don&#x27;t want to forget it. Each question has a corresponding entry in the appendix so you&#x27;re never left hanging. New problems and appendix sections get added each post. A ballpark guess is it will take about a hundred posts, which works out to four years, to cover everything.<p>I initially learned math because I was interested in machine learning. I started the math website because I saw, that at least for me, there was a need for a math knowledge retention website that was not being met anywhere else. I realized that while I might never be able to make any contributions to machine learning directly I might be able to help more by helping people learn and retain the math.<p>But so far the response has been luke warm. There are a few good guys contributing but in general it feels like there is no interest. I&#x27;ve emailed and wrote letters to about 30 local high school and college math departments asking if anyone would be willing to help and I got no responses.<p>I don&#x27;t want to give up on the site but I absolutely do not want to be the moron who dumps a ton of energy into something no one has any interest in.<p>I&#x27;ve lost my ability to evaluate my devotion to this project. Your thoughts about what I should do with it are welcome.<p>* To be clear I&#x27;m not looking for an excuse to abandon the project. I&#x27;m more worried about creating something no one has any use for and wasting time on this instead of something more profitable.
======
DoreenMichele
Read the rules for Show HN and consider submitting it there.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
mindcrime
That actually sounds really useful. I could definitely see using a service
like that. I'll take a closer look when I get home later this evening.

~~~
mindcrime
At first blush, my initial thought is "I like it". To be really useful though,
I kinda feel like you'd need a lot more problems. Two other features that I
think would make this awesome would be:

1\. a way to "mark" a given problem as "I got it right" or "I got it wrong"
and then have the ability to select problems only from the "I got it wrong"
bucket. I used a site with something like that to prep for my ham radio
license test and it was really useful.

2\. A way to attach (virtual) "scratch paper" to a problem. I'm picturing a
way to input latex and render with mathjax so that one can "show their work"
and help work through longer multi-step problems.

